# Compact AA/USB solar charger!



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PO...m_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-BTM_BTB05209020&cm_vc=IDPBBZ2

This thing is *seriously* cool. I'm not sure where to put it, but this, combined with a small rotating batch of NiMH chemistry AA batteries could keep most preppers suppliedwith basic eletronic equipment such as flashlights, FRS/GMRS radios, and even some of us who have old Russian Gen 1+ night-vision goggles to play with. 
Shipping weight is listed at 8oz, so even if you had to strap the entire shipped package and instructions to your pack it wouldn't be too bad.

From what I gather this is available in black and Coyote Brown. I personally would go after black because my pack is black and the less color varation and the less "camouflage" on it, the less likely it is to be seen as either threatening or a rewarding pick at a distance.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For a 1.5 watt panel, that is quite expensive .... even with the "options" associated with it. I have some 1.5 watt panels that I use in the winter-time on my motorbikes to keep the battery topped up - they all cost me under $50 (together).


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store...art&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201

Someone posted this in another thread. I liked the price and bought 2 (2=1.) Of course if you don't like the camo color....
BTW, I understand these units are what the military uses.
FWIW, Grainger is seriously proud of almost their items. They don't really manufacture anything (to my knowledge) but are just a distributor/ jobber/ middleman. We use them at work, but we also get a nice fat rebate at the end of the year.
It's been my experience that you want to cut out all middlemen when you order stuff off the internet and deal directly with the manufacturer/ importer. It's usually a lot cheaper.

You may also wish to get this: http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-SEC-N16...F8&qid=1342930068&sr=8-1&keywords=eneloop kit


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

That's what spraypaint is for. All I have to do is mask the solar panels. 

And yeah, $50 is a much better deal than $120. 
Also, the higher-capacity XX style Sanyo cells might be a better way to go. I had some cheaper 2400mAh AA rechargeables a while back, and they were *seriously* nice, but they ran out their charge-cycles after about 400-500 because they were cheaper.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> For a 1.5 watt panel, that is quite expensive .... even with the "options" associated with it.


I thought the same thing.

Knowledge = money... you can learn to build a very similar device and spend FAR less!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/great-diy-solar-battery-charger-small-cells-12375/


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I fully understand the mechanics therebehind, but I do not have a very good history with manufacturing electronics. I'm very comfortable making a great number of things that other people would be leery about making for their own use, but something like this, I would have to have a little more experience before I tried to make it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Redtail said:


> but something like this, I would have to have a little more experience before I tried to make it.


I dunno.... can it get much simpler?


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Two of the last three times I attempted to work with a FET, the result was spontaneous combustion. I also have a sketchy history with waterproofing...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Redtail said:


> Two of the last three times I attempted to work with a FET, the result was spontaneous combustion...


LOL'd at the honesty... but I don't see how you can "let the factory installed smoke" out of this one!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, tell 'ya what. Would you wanna build a comparable model to a comparable price point? Then I could say mine was USA-made. 

I dunnow, maybe I'll give it a try again. But if my house burns down, you gotta come over and help me rebuild it because of your terrible influence.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Redtail said:


> Would you wanna build a comparable model to a comparable price point? Then I could say mine was USA-made.


The most expensive part is the battery holder, and if you are creative, you can rob that part from nearly any toy that holds AA batteries.

One LM317T is free if you know how to desolder from just about any circuit board. Same with what ever value resistor needed - free.

So far, this should cost you just about...... nothing. 
Still gotta supply some sort of solar panel/cell yerself, tho.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Grainger rapes you on pricing. That's not an exaggeration. The only time I buy from Grainger is when I can't wait on a customer's job... and the pricing is passed to them. :-/ But their online catalog is a great resource. ;-)

I posted the AVnet/Powerfilm source. I checked it again and only 9 left in stock. It appears to be clearance pricing. Back when I posted it they had a few other flexible solar panels as well.

Marcus, I bought two for the same reason!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> I posted the AVnet/Powerfilm source. I checked it again and only 9 left in stock. It appears to be clearance pricing. Back when I posted it they had a few other flexible solar panels as well.


I did notice there was a 6 week lead time whenever they choose to re-order. That convinced me that now was better than later.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Redtail said:


> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PO...m_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-BTM_BTB05209020&cm_vc=IDPBBZ2
> 
> This thing is *seriously* cool. I'm not sure where to put it, but this, combined with a small rotating batch of NiMH chemistry AA batteries could keep most preppers supplied with basic electronic equipment such as flashlights, FRS/GMRS radios, and even some of us who have old Russian Gen 1+ night-vision goggles to play with.
> Shipping weight is listed at 8oz, so even if you had to strap the entire shipped package and instructions to your pack it wouldn't be too bad.
> ...


Very cool and when I repaired things I spent quite a bit at Granger but Amazon has the exact same thing for only $79.


----------

